# Mealybug Scale on Turf Grass



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone ever battle sucking insects on turf? Curious about timing of insecticide. Thanks


----------



## woyz8888 (Oct 9, 2021)

I am dealing with mealybugs right now. there are hundreds of egg sacks in the stolons of my Bermuda. I applied Bifen XTS and abamectin a few days ago. Not sure how well it’s working though.


----------

